

FAQs Regarding Filing of Bankruptcy Claims by MTGOX Bitcoin Exchange Users [pdf] - dbrgn
https://www.mtgox.com/img/pdf/201504_faq_en.pdf

======
dbrgn
This document is also interesting:
[https://www.mtgox.com/img/pdf/20150422_report.pdf](https://www.mtgox.com/img/pdf/20150422_report.pdf)
(scroll to the second half for English translation).

